# Clomid ovulated before on Clomid...but not on Clomid...??



## Hope4baby (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello - I am new to this site!!
We have been trying to conceive for 2 years - we have had all the tests and our Fertility Doc said its unexplained infertility.  So Im now on 2nd course of Clomid.  However, I was ovulating ok before taking these pills.  Last month I did the test sticks and there was no LH surge - had a period for a day!.  Im now on CD 16 and no surge yet. Im getting a bit worried now!!.  Im not being monitored at all while taking the pills....do you have any advice


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi

check with your dac as as far as I was aware clomid should only be given if you are not ovulating. If you were ovulating before then it is best your system is allowed to do things naturally. If you decide to stop consider using homeopathy or acupuncture to help your system reregulate itself.

Hope this helps

Fran


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi hope4baby

Not wanting to disagree with Fran, but often doctors do prescribe clomid to 'boost' you even when you are already ovulating,  There is a Clomid thread on here which is really useful and the girls there are really lovely.  It would be worth you going on there to have a chat with them as they might be able to help  

Niki x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi HOpe
I agree with whenwillI - i ovulate and took 5 months of clomid (got a bfp on the 5th cycle) - it was to help me and boost ovulation, egg production etc.  It is often the first step in fertility treatment.
Come over to the clomid forum where you will get lots of advice and support and learn about some of the symptoms etc of clomid - i did find that my period was much shorter on clomid (3 days instead of 4 and quite light).  I think that taking clomid can also affect those ovulation sticks - speak to some of the other girls on the forum and they can give you advice around this - i used to do temp charting which allowed me to see if i had ovulated or not in a month.  I found the mixture of temp charting, clomid and acupuncture really worked for me (loads of advice on the complementary thread on acunpucture - anyway just an idea)
If you can pester your doctor to get a scan usually from CD 11 - 14 - this will show your follies, if they are growing etc, and also your endo lining thickness .... (I went private so paid for this myself, and alot of girls on the clomid forum get a mixed response some get tested, some dont, but it does seem to pay to ask and ask!)
The blood tests will show whether you have ovulated, but it is worth having a scan at least for one month which will show how your body has responded to clomid and the dosage you are on.
Hope this helps - speak to you on the clomid boards


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I too ovulate naturally every month but am on 50mg Clomid to "boost" things - basically more eggs, more chance 

I've answered your post for same thing on the Clomid thread so won't repeat myself  

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just to confuse you. I was ovulating naturally before being given clomid and once I started taking it I stopped as it over stimulated me.Luckily I was being scanned for IUI and now on my 2nd natural IUI. I take 2 homeopathic remedies that help me ovulate and I find they work really well so cons was happy for me to proceed with these!! I think a scan would definately help if you have no surge so they can see whats going on in there!! Good luck


----------

